
How Corn Syrup Might Be Making Us Hungry and Fat - nikunjk
http://news.yahoo.com/corn-syrup-might-making-us-hungry-fat-210000069.html
======
c1u
FYI table sugar is 50% fructose. HFCS is usually 55% fructose. Honey and maple
syrup are also ~50% fructose. You cannot escape it unless your only sugar
comes from starch & dairy.

It should be obvious to everyone that a diet higher in sugar which is energy
dense but not very satiating will tend to lead to one eating more and gaining
weight.

If you want to decrease your appetite, eat more protein. No other
macronutrient is as satiating as protein.

Reducing your sugar intake is a good tactic for weight loss, but only because
it tends to mean you're reducing your overall caloric intake, which is the
most important factor _by far_ for losing weight.

